# Hulu and WWE are now live on the Bolt



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just forced a call and then rebooted and now I have Hulu and WWE apps available on my Bolt. 

Although I don't have a subscription to either service so I can't really test them out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Just forced a call and then rebooted and now I have Hulu and WWE apps available on my Bolt.
> 
> Although I don't have a subscription to either service so I can't really test them out.


WWE offers a free month trial and Hulu is at least a week. Of course with both you have to give them a credit card and remember to cancel if you don't really want the service.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have no interest in WWE. Hulu I did a trial for a couple year ago, so I'm not eligible for a trial there. But I'm thinking about doing a month just to try it out and see some of their original content. Although I use a Roamio in the room I most often watch TV, so I probably should wait for the new app to make it's way down there as I understand the current Roamio one is having some issues.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I have no interest in WWE. Hulu I did a trial for a couple year ago, so I'm not eligible for a trial there. But I'm thinking about doing a month just to try it out and see some of their original content. Although I use a Roamio in the room I most often watch TV, so I probably should wait for the new app to make it's way down there as I understand the current Roamio one is having some issues.


Have you logged into your old Hulu account? I reverted to the non-pay version awhile back when I had to cancel the credit card I had been using for Hulu and they regularly offer me another 2wk "trial" of the paid service. I am sure they expect if they get most people to give them another credit card number they will at least get a few paid months out of them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just did, not such offer. But I'm still considering it.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

+1 for HULU and WWE just got it..

not sure if I will subscribe to either one..

but does make the BOLT more of a Unified Entertainment System


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm scared to "update" any software after the latest debacle!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Just forced a call and then rebooted and now I have Hulu and WWE apps available on my Bolt.
> 
> Although I don't have a subscription to either service so I can't really test them out.


See... http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-12/roku-offers/ .. p'raps?

p.s. But, yeah, the Roamio Hulu app seems to be getting a lot of video dropouts (goes black briefly); and the OnePass Hulu launch points haven't been getting added since 10/21.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is there any way to identify the version of the Hulu app on a given TiVo box?

edit: I did find an "About" page, under Help, that reports:
Name: TiVo Series4 (even though I'm using a *Roamio OTA*)
Platform: SetTop
Version: 1.19 / local
Model: SetTop
Device ID: xxxxxxxxxxxxx​
I tried a manual TiVo service connection before checking, but it looks like I'm still on the old app. (I'd be surprised if they were rolling it out, given the pause on the 20.5.6 update. Maybe Hulu will finally arrive once 20.5.6 is fully delivered.)


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> I tried a manual TiVo service connection before checking, but it looks like I'm still on the old app. (I'd be surprised if they were rolling it out, given the pause on the 20.5.6 update. Maybe Hulu will finally arrive once 20.5.6 is fully delivered.)


It's announced on TiVo's blog today: http://blog.tivo.com/2015/12/hulu-and-wwe-now-on-tivo-bolt/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CloudAtlas said:


> It's announced on TiVo's blog today: http://blog.tivo.com/2015/12/hulu-and-wwe-now-on-tivo-bolt/


And by Dan way up there ^^^^^^^

Just not on my Roamio, yet.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Got the new Hulu App on my Bolt also, Yet, the Bolt is also missing the Hulu Logo in "My Shows", The LaunchPoints are there and they are there in Search > Episodes

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534663


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Is there any way to identify the version of the Hulu app on a given TiVo box?


Here is the Bolt Hulu version info:

BTW: My Samsung TV has Version 4.4.26


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Noticed them on my Bolt last night. 

Anyone know when WWE is coming to the Mini?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is anyone able to get Hulu to output in it's native 720P resolution? I have all resolutions checked from 720P and higher on teh Bolt, but when playing Hulu content it outputs in 2160P. Or is Hulu actually sending the content in that resolution?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think Hulu has any 4k content yet.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

What's the point of HULU (for a fee) if you have a Bolt? Streaming old shows? It just seems really duplicative.

Could you have a Bolt without a cable subscription and use Hulu instead?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They have some original content. Also access to some cable content for those that are using Bolt for OTA only.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

GoodSpike said:


> What's the point of HULU (for a fee) if you have a Bolt? Streaming old shows? It just seems really duplicative.
> 
> Could you have a Bolt without a cable subscription and use Hulu instead?


I've been thinking about HULU just so that the shows I want to watch don't have the annoying "pop-up" ads during the program. Not to mention all the local crawlers during shows about weather, school closings, election results, etc...


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> They have some original content. Also access to some cable content for those that are using Bolt for OTA only.


I thought Bolt didn't do OTA???

I did think about those with a Comcast Limited Basic (locals only) plan, but I'm not sure you can get a cablecard with such a plan.


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> I thought Bolt didn't do OTA???
> 
> I did think about those with a Comcast Limited Basic (locals only) plan, but I'm not sure you can get a cablecard with such a plan.


No problem with OTA on the Bolt. Got a digital antenna? You're good to go.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

GoodSpike said:


> I thought Bolt didn't do OTA???
> 
> I did think about those with a Comcast Limited Basic (locals only) plan, but I'm not sure you can get a cablecard with such a plan.


It can do either OTA or cable. It can't combine them like the old 2 tuner Premiere units could.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> What's the point of HULU (for a fee) if you have a Bolt? Streaming old shows? It just seems really duplicative.
> 
> Could you have a Bolt without a cable subscription and use Hulu instead?


Of course. The Bolt also has ATSC tuners and can tune OTA channels. No need for cable if you don't want it.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I must have read a bad review somewhere, because I thought OTA was the reason to buy the Roamio over the Bolt. I live in an area with really bad OTA, so I didn't look into it further.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> I must have read a bad review somewhere, because I thought OTA was the reason to buy the Roamio over the Bolt. I live in an area with really bad OTA, so I didn't look into it further.


Yeah, the BOLT is explicitly an upgrade for the base Roamio. Similar starting features (# tuners, HDD size, OTA or CableCARD) but faster processor, better wireless (AC), 4K support and built-in MoCA bridging and mobile streaming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> I must have read a bad review somewhere, because I thought OTA was the reason to buy the Roamio over the Bolt. I live in an area with really bad OTA, so I didn't look into it further.


I think the reason to get the Roamio was the price. I picked up a lifetime All In refurb Roamio Basic for only $300. The same price that a Bolt costs with only one year of service. My GF is now using the Roamio Basic and she is OTA only.


----------



## briangoudelock (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone else not seeing Hulo on their Tivo Bolt yet? I just got my Bolt a few days ago, heard Hulu was released for it, did a "connect to tivo service" to try and force an update, and nothing. No Hulu or WWE app on my Tivo Bolt yet. What's the trick to get it?


----------



## glowrocks (Dec 17, 2015)

as of 1:30 am cst, friday the 18th.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I notice that I'm getting a 24Hz out of Hulu now; the old version was always 60Hz out. 

There's one reason that you might be getting 2160 res Aaron; it's choosing a resolution which it can output at 24Hz.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I notice that I'm getting a 24Hz out of Hulu now; the old version was always 60Hz out.
> 
> There's one reason that you might be getting 2160 res Aaron; it's choosing a resolution which it can output at 24Hz.


I also have 1080P24 checked.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

briangoudelock said:


> Anyone else not seeing Hulo on their Tivo Bolt yet? I just got my Bolt a few days ago, heard Hulu was released for it, did a "connect to tivo service" to try and force an update, and nothing. No Hulu or WWE app on my Tivo Bolt yet. What's the trick to get it?


I did a reboot.


----------



## SlickVik (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not seeing Hulu yet despite multiple forced connections and reboots..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah--sometimes you just have to be patient. The update will come around to you in the fullness of time .


----------

